# Avero Aero



## 102first_hussars (Oct 18, 2005)

I think the Avero Aero could still today be a formidable foe of the enemy,
the Plane if it was rebuilt would just need upgrade electronic and technical,

I heard it can out preform the F-18 Hornet in some areas.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 18, 2005)

There's a whole discussion about the Arrow in the Post-War section, if you want to take a look. It's "Arrow", not "Aero". It wasn't a freakin' candy bar.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 18, 2005)

You really should search the forums for the subject before starting another. NS is right, there is a whole thread about the *Avro Arrow* already. It is here:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/about2625.html

Locking this redundant thread.


----------

